# looking for a home for a redbone



## gunrunner (Jun 25, 2012)

I have a lightly started 11 month old redbone male. He is registered and doing a good job. I would like to give him away, I would like to give him to a young hunter. If you know anyone give me a call. 989-553-0298


----------



## gunrunner (Jun 25, 2012)

He is gone.


----------

